# Windows Defender and Libraries...i see Interruption



## BasariStudios (Feb 1, 2021)

I was Loading some Big Patches in Kontakt today and was watching the Taskbar Manager.
The AntiMalware Process which is part of Defender while Loading goes to Red and very
high usage of CPU and RAM. Then i turned on Play and did the same in a very big Patch
from the HO Strings Diamond. The same happened. Then i turned Defender fully off.
Ok, then they Load Faster but that could also be the fact that they remember chunks
after the first Load after you restart a PC. Anyone anything on this?

Thanks


----------



## Technostica (Feb 1, 2021)

The recommendation is to exclude the folders that are hosting your sample libraries from being scanned by Defender.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 3, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The recommendation is to exclude the folders that are hosting your sample libraries from being scanned by Defender.


Thanks


----------



## Lazer42 (Feb 26, 2021)

Is it sufficient to exclude a top level folder, or does one have to exclude _every _subfolder - e.g., not only the East West folder, but also every one of the hundreds of folders within?

I have the top level folders (e.g., East West) excluded and happened to be looking at my read rate while loading samples and it is not surpassing a little under 300MB/s - but it's reading of a Samsung 970 Evo which is rated at 3500 and which benchmarks on my computer at around 3300. Is this just a limitation of PLAY, or do I need to go in and exclude every last subfolder, or is there something else wrong?


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 26, 2021)

Lazer42 said:


> Is it sufficient to exclude a top level folder, or does one have to exclude _every _subfolder - e.g., not only the East West folder, but also every one of the hundreds of folders within?
> 
> I have the top level folders (e.g., East West) excluded and happened to be looking at my read rate while loading samples and it is not surpassing a little under 300MB/s - but it's reading of a Samsung 970 Evo which is rated at 3500 and which benchmarks on my computer at around 3300. Is this just a limitation of PLAY, or do I need to go in and exclude every last subfolder, or is there something else wrong?


Top folder should be enough.


----------



## JLKooistra (Feb 27, 2021)

I've also added the file types to the exclusion list.
This helps when copying to removable drives / network shares etc for say, archiving.

(lists below might not be complete, check on lib folders "... samples")

.ews / .ewi for EastWest
.nkx / .nki / .nkc / .nkr for Kontakt
.wav
etc

Note: exclusion accepts file types (extensions) with and without the dot


----------

